# Is the TiVo Mini LUX what I want? (to view "stuff" from my Bolt)



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

A really dumb question I fully realize. But I'm new to this cord cutting stuff. Bear with me.

I have a TIVO Bolt. I'm fairly certain that is the one I have. It's the "curved" one. It is hardwired to my network. It is in my family room. I have a Magnavox DVR in our bedroom which is not nearly as convenient for recording, etc., since it doesn't use an EPG. Since most of the recording is done on the Bolt, but I do a lot of TV watching in bed because of health issues, I've decided I want to try and watch stuff on our Bolt in the bedroom.

Is the TiVo Mini LUX the solution to what I want to do? I looked at the TIVO website but it is so horrible explaining the different products I couldn't figure it out.

Or is there a better solution you experts can recommend?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

matonanjin said:


> A really dumb question I fully realize. But I'm new to this cord cutting stuff. Bear with me.
> 
> I have a TIVO Bolt. I'm fairly certain that is the one I have. It's the "curved" one. It is hardwired to my network. It is in my family room. I have a Magnavox DVR in our bedroom which is not nearly as convenient for recording, etc., since it doesn't use an EPG. Since most of the recording is done on the Bolt, but I do a lot of TV watching in bed because of health issues, I've decided I want to try and watch stuff on our Bolt in the bedroom.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Mini Lux is what you would need from TiVo's website. It would need to be hardwired (Ethernet or MOCA) to work with the Bolt. Or, if you want to connect by WiFi, you can also purchase the WiFi 5 USB Adapter from TiVo, provided your Bolt is running the latest TiVo software. This is the most straightforward solution, though not necessarily the cheapest option.


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

pfiagra said:


> Yes, the Mini Lux is what you would need from TiVo's website. It would need to be hardwired (Ethernet or MOCA) to work with the Bolt. Or, if you want to connect by WiFi, you can *also purchase the WiFi 5 USB Adapter* from TiVo, provided your Bolt is running the latest TiVo software. This is the most straightforward solution, *though not necessarily the cheapest option*.


Crap, so I also have to buy the WiFi adapter?! (My ethernet cable for that area is connected to my Roku). If it's not the cheapest option what would be a less expensive one?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

matonanjin said:


> Crap, so I also have to buy the WiFi adapter?! (My ethernet cable for that area is connected to my Roku). If it's not the cheapest option what would be a less expensive one?


Just get a small 5-port Ethernet switch, to connect both the Roku and Mini.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

pfiagra said:


> Or, if you want to connect by WiFi, you can also purchase the WiFi 5 USB Adapter from TiVo, provided your Bolt is running the latest TiVo software. This is the most straightforward solution, though not necessarily the cheapest option.


It's certainly the least reliable, hardwired on a Mini is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> It's certainly the least reliable, hardwired on a Mini is the only way to go IMO.


FWIW, I've not had any issues with my Mini Vox using the WiFi 5 USB Adapter.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes of course, for some it works great. But highly YMMV compared to wired, which just works all the time.


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

I wish now that I had done a little more research before going with the Bolt. Although it has served me. But to resolve my issue with viewing in multiple rooms I'm seriously looking at the Tablo Quad. If I get the one without the HD I can attach a fairly large one (2-4 TB?). I will then be able to watch/record 4 channels, have huge storage capability, and, most importantly, be able to watch in both family room and bedroom. I will very rarely need to watch/record more than 2 channels. And I'll have way more storage than I need. But on those rare occasions it seems all my needs are going to be served. And by having the app on Roku my low tech wife should be able to run it. I'm probably missing something. This is going to require a little more initial investment than the LUX and I'm going to research more. But for today this is the way I'm leaning.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

matonanjin said:


> I have a TIVO Bolt. I'm fairly certain that is the one I have. It's the "curved" one.


It would probably be worthwhile confirming that you have a BOLT capable of OTA tuning. You can check your model number on TiVo's website (here) or go by the number of tuners: 6-tuner model is cable-only; 4 tuner BOLT models are OTA-capable.

And, depending on your requirements, shopping for a used Mini v2 or v1 can save some money.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

matonanjin said:


> If I get the one without the HD I can attach a fairly large one (2-4 TB?). I will then be able to watch/record 4 channels, have huge storage capability, and, most importantly, be able to watch in both family room and bedroom.


You can do this with a BOLT/Mini setup, as well, and there are options for attaining just about whatever storage capacity you seek. (see here)


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> It would probably be worthwhile confirming that you have a BOLT capable of OTA tuning.


I should have said this; sorry. I am using it now, and have been some time, for viewing and recording OTA shows. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

so I found a Tivo Mini for sale, cheap. He says it works great but it needs a power supply. This shouldn't be a big deal to get one from customer service, should it? Yeah, I know; I could call them. Or it is probably a fairly common power supply specs and I probably have one laying around here. It should be a somewhat cheap way for me to try a Mini?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

matonanjin said:


> so I found a Tivo Mini for sale, cheap. He says it works great but it needs a power supply. This shouldn't be a big deal to get one from customer service, should it? Yeah, I know; I could call them. Or it is probably a fairly common power supply specs and I probably have one laying around here. It should be a somewhat cheap way for me to try a Mini?


Sure, assuming it actually *does* work and is a retail TiVo Mini ... allowing it to be added to your account. You'll just need to get the correct power supply for the Mini model you've purchased (v1/v2 vs VOX/LUX).


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

matonanjin said:


> so I found a Tivo Mini for sale, cheap. He says it works great but it needs a power supply. This shouldn't be a big deal to get one from customer service, should it? Yeah, I know; I could call them. Or it is probably a fairly common power supply specs and I probably have one laying around here. It should be a somewhat cheap way for me to try a Mini?


The seller has to get a reference number which you can then use to call tivo and have it added to your account. If there is no power supply, the seller probably doesn't know if the mini works and probably does not control the account to get a reference number to transfer it to you.


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

shwru980r said:


> The seller has to get a reference number which you can then use to call tivo and have it added to your account. If there is no power supply, the seller probably doesn't know if the mini works and probably does not control the account to get a reference number to transfer it to you.


He sold it before I could act. I sent him a quick note, somewhat kiddingly, and said, "I should have acted more quickly"
He immediately got back to me and said, "I have another one! But that one sold so quickly I'm asking more for this one."
That spooked me. Maybe it shouldn't have. But why does he have multiple ones? Probably, maybe legit, but I am holding off.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

matonanjin said:


> He sold it before I could act. I sent him a quick note, somewhat kiddingly, and said, "I should have acted more quickly"
> He immediately got back to me and said, "I have another one! But that one sold so quickly I'm asking more for this one."
> That spooked me. Maybe it shouldn't have. But why does he have multiple ones? Probably, maybe legit, but I am holding off.


You could ask the seller for the TSN and verify with Tivo online via chat that the mini is able to be transferred. I think the cable company minis won't show up as being able to be transferred. You could also ask the seller to get the reference number and let you verify that the reference number is valid, but they might not do that because you could transfer the mini to your account before purchasing it. Then the only issue would be is if the Mini is functional.


----------

